# Simple Cognitive Functions quiz.



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

I got Fe-Ni-Se-Ti hmm :thinking:


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

ISTJ which is definitely makes much more sense than ESTP. at the first question I could relate to many, but I selecent the second because of impulsivness. In my worst I become super pissed about everything and anyone and can act impulsive, but well, selected the second option. I dont thin I am Ne- inferior, but atleast this test makes some sense, unlike the other one.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

ESTP so not that far off


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

The first part of the test makes good details, to have 8 options to see which one makes you seem more stressed and which is a much more unhealthy variant of you. However one thing may I comment on is that why exactly is there only two points for the second question, which essentially only question on the T/F part of things with maybe a fragment of S/N traits?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

2018 said:


> The first part of the test makes good details, to have 8 options to see which one makes you seem more stressed and which is a much more unhealthy variant of you. However one thing may I comment on is that why exactly is there only two points for the second question, which essentially only question on the T/F part of things with maybe a fragment of S/N traits?


Question one aims at inferior function which gives us the dominant.

With the dominant in mind question two targets the auxiliary to separate between the two possible types with the same dominant function.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> Question one aims at inferior function which gives us the dominant.
> 
> With the dominant in mind question two targets the auxiliary to separate between the two possible types with the same dominant function.





> "I use my past observations and expertise with regards to what has worked well to make solid, decisive, and unbiased decisions. I emphasise the need to solve a problem as effectively as possible, in accordance with the external rules or standards of the system I am currently working within. On the flipside, I can have poor judgment and planning skills, as well as an inability to set solid goals and actually achieve them.. I can be lacking in emotional sensitivity as well.


This only states T as a whole function and shows no display for S nor N. If someone for the first question chooses lets say a judging function as their inferior, in this case they choose the unhealthy Te varient which can prove Fi dom, where exactly will the N/S part of it be solved? It'll only answer the T/F part and leave a gap for the second role. Essentially this means the individual would be given IXFP.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

2018 said:


> This only states T as a whole function and shows no display for S nor N. If someone for the first question chooses lets say a judging function as their inferior, in this case they choose the unhealthy Te varient which can prove Fi dom, where exactly will the N/S part of it be solved? It'll only answer the T/F part and leave a gap for the second role. Essentially this means the individual would be given IXFP.


The quote you provided displays Si and Te.
The other one would have been Si and Fe.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> The quote you provided displays Si and Te.
> The other one would have been Si and Fe.


My bad, I did not realise the quiz being a tree diagram in where one question leads to a different set of question which leads to one of the other type.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

2018 said:


> My bad, I did not realise the quiz being a tree diagram in where one question leads to a different set of question which leads to one of the other type.


Yeah.
To get to where you quoted, the first question must have reflected inferior Ne (and therefore dominant Si).
So the first question is basically exclusively perception based, in that example.
And then the options are either ISTJ or ISFJ.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

ok, after looking at it again im really confused ( lol I dont remember if I did that today or last night ) and tbh I can relate to many of the options there, the only options in the first question I didn't relate to are options 8,6 and 4, so I cant really honestly answer it.

as for the second question : it depends on what you choose in the first one, so yeah.


the things im sure about : i'm Fi - Te, and I definitely have in my stuck Ne and Se.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ruri The Typer said:


> ok, after looking at it again im really confused ( lol I dont remember if I did that today or last night ) and tbh I can relate to many of the options there, the only options in the first question I didn't relate to are options 8,6 and 4, so I cant really honestly answer it.
> 
> as for the second question : it depends on what you choose in the first one, so yeah.
> 
> ...


Option 8 is Te-Fi.
Option 6 is Fe-Ti.
Option 4 is Se-Ni.

I feel like that pattern overall kind of suggests you're not an extravert and relate to the Si-Ne axis more than the others, whichever way around.

If you're certain on Fi, I'd suggest INFP as most likely candidate.

If we're less sold on Fi, I would suggest ISxJ as most likely.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> Option 8 is Te-Fi.
> Option 6 is Fe-Ti.
> Option 4 is Se-Ni.
> 
> ...


ISFJ im definitely not, im obvious Fi and Te. as for ISTJ, it's much more likely, but my Si sucks. I would say im XNFP, if we go by the MBTI im probably an extrovert so ENFP, and by how cognitive functions im probably INFP or XNFP at all.

also, as for extroversion, im sure of me being an extrovert. yes, im quiet, I tend to spend time alone and etc', but in the end I feel much more alive when im around people, so I think it's safe to say I am an extrovert, but I won't say there is absolutly no chance I am INFP.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

> ENFP
> Ne-Fi-T-Si.


Curious.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

The first question was really hard to answer. The one that I picked, though, described everything I do though, while the other one is sort of like me, but a few of the things really sounded like me. The second question was much easier to answer.

I got INTJ by some sort of voodoo you're wielding. : )


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I got ENTP then, with answers I tied on the first time, INTJ.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> The first question was really hard to answer. The one that I picked, though, described everything I do though, while the other one is sort of like me, but a few of the things really sounded like me. The second question was much easier to answer.
> 
> I got INTJ by some sort of voodoo you're wielding. : )


For kicks, I picked the one that was second true for me on the first page and then picked the one that was most true for me on that one. In that case, I got INTP. Perhaps that's because of my allergy to Fe. BTW, I see what you did there now - not voodoo at all!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> The first question was really hard to answer. The one that I picked, though, described everything I do though, while the other one is sort of like me, but a few of the things really sounded like me. The second question was much easier to answer.
> 
> I got INTJ by some sort of voodoo you're wielding. : )


Yeah.. I think they'll all resonate with people to some degree, nobody just has healthy N, T, F and S all day every day, they're all going to slip and and we might find ourselves relating to inferior Te sometimes, inferior Se sometimes, inferior Ni sometimes etc - I'm hoping people basically recognise themselves in one of the first responses, when under real stress.

Not like a little bit of stress i.e 'this assignment is due tomorrow and I'm only halfway through it' or 'I just broke up with my BF of 1 month' but actual real stress i.e losing a job and realising you have no income for the family, or realising you've actually *missed* an assignments due date, or grieving etc - I want people to pick the option that best reflects them under true stress.

Some youngsters likely will never have endured 'actual' stress, but hopefully one of the options resonates with them *the most*.

I think that first question should really require some self-reflection and introspection - I can imagine someone with inferior Ti selecting some other option because they think they way they get angry and express their emotions via shouting, hitting walls etc isn't really that bad, and they have some warped idea of how they actually are.

Anyway, cool to hear it nailed your type!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> For kicks, I picked the one that was second true for me on the first page and then picked the one that was most true for me on that one. In that case, I got INTP. Perhaps that's because of my allergy to Fe. BTW, I see what you did there now - not voodoo at all!


What happens when you pick both options as ones that are just absolutely nothing like you, and don't reflect you at all?

If it lands ESFP, that would be awesome.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Istj


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISFP
Fi-Se-N-Te

I liked the test and how short it was, although I do agree with the person who said the first question was hard because I relate to several of the options almost the same amount.


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Temizzle said:


> I still recall the day @Turi typed me as an ISFP


And I remember the day when he typed me as ESFJ... Good times.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Turi said:


> Try the one in my sig.
> It's longer though.
> Bout 40Q.


I got a four way tie between ISTP ISFP INTP and INFP (35.9%)
Followed by a five way tie between ENFP ESFP ENTP ESTP and ISFJ (30.7%)
Hmmm


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

inregardstomyself said:


> I got a four way tie between ISTP ISFP INTP and INFP (35.9%)
> Followed by a five way tie between ENFP ESFP ENTP ESTP and ISFJ (30.7%)
> Hmmm


Interesting.. some kind of IxxP type then, haha.

I think it needs a little extra length but I fear it'll go for like half an hour then..


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Turi said:


> Interesting.. some kind of IxxP type then, haha.
> 
> I think it needs a little extra length but I fear it'll go for like half an hour then..


Nahhh it seems to work fine for most people, and I liked the questions...I'm just...really inconsistent haha
I retook it and got a tie b/w INFP and INFJ, so at least it's narrowing down!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

inregardstomyself said:


> Nahhh it seems to work fine for most people, and I liked the questions...I'm just...really inconsistent haha
> I retook it and got a tie b/w INFP and INFJ, so at least it's narrowing down!


Yeah, some of the questions will require some introspection to really help extract your "true" type.

It's not actually finished yet.
Hoping to add a fair bit more soon.
Still don't want to create a half hour quiz though, haha.


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

First, bless you for making a super short quiz that actually holds my attention lol. One downside to having 8 options is it can be hard to make a decision, leading to noticing oneself in multiple options as evidenced in this thread. I like the idea behind it, the conciseness of the test itself is a godsend. Perhaps you could split the decision into first N/S, then F/T, 4 options per page, then add a third page to decide between the two you picked, e.g. you select inferior Ne and inferior Ti, and then on the third page you have to decide which of the two you relate more to, though that comes with its own issues. There are a lot of options in regard to the excess of choices if you choose to address it. 

I read through all the options and narrowed them down to 3 or 4 that stuck out. The first result I got was ISTJ, not realizing I’d picked inferior Ne, which was cool. I read through the inf Ne option again and realized, wait, I don’t do any of this lmao... the impulsive spending is what stuck out to me, but I do that shit regularly with no regrets LOL

The other options I ended up with were INTJ, ENTP, and IxFP. With inf Si, the second options weren’t exactly mutually exclusive. There was overlap. Though I do understand that it is the big picture of each option that should be paid attention to, it was difficult to separate the Fi and Ti descriptions because of direct similarities. Maybe that’s intentional. Are the descriptions supposed to incorporate interaction with Ne?

In regard to inf Fe, is that really what they’re like under stress? For one thing it doesn’t sound that debilitating. More accurate to what I’ve read is that IxTPs can have uncharacteristically emotional outbursts that are scary and uncontrollable. I’m having a hard time seeing how being more sociable equates to being stressed lol, but perhaps if it is seen as a distraction to developing their framework, or they’re more sociable but they suck at it, or... something. 

Out of curiosity, is “stressed” intended to be different from “unhealthy”, assuming stress is more situational and lack of health is ongoing, in a sense? 

Anyway, I really enjoyed the test. My results were all over the place, but with thought and contemplation on past times of stress, inf Si made the most sense, followed by inf Se (perceiving axes). What pervades my own periods of stress are neglecting bodily needs, while also being hyperaware of danger (fearing others’ motives, fearing/questioning reality, becoming hypochondriacal), seeing a negative possibility that I know may not be likely (_CANCER LOL_), but doing obsessive research/thinking on the possibility of it nonetheless. So, tunnel vision. Though I am also prone to making assumptions that seem to be correct given evidence, especially when driven by fear (of someone), but turn out to be dead wrong. Bad analysis. 


I also took your longer test twice, which I also liked, moreso than other tests. I got INTP as my most likely type both times. But I’m unsure if 53% is indicative of a strong preference... I’m curious how the percentage system works? My most recent percentages were:
INTP 53.85%
ISTP 51.28%
ENTP 51.28%
...
ESFJ 10.26%


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

goober said:


> Are the descriptions supposed to incorporate interaction with Ne?


Yep, they should all have that same amount of overlap.
Ideally it won't be a simple either/or response, it should require a little introspection so that you basically decide which of the second choices is *more* you.

Both responses will fit virtually everybody every time because they're both same 'dominant functions'.



> In regard to inf Fe, is that really what they’re like under stress? For one thing it doesn’t sound that debilitating. More accurate to what I’ve read is that IxTPs can have uncharacteristically emotional outbursts that are scary and uncontrollable. I’m having a hard time seeing how being more sociable equates to being stressed lol, but perhaps if it is seen as a distraction to developing their framework, or they’re more sociable but they suck at it, or... something.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is “stressed” intended to be different from “unhealthy”, assuming stress is more situational and lack of health is ongoing, in a sense?


The first question (inferior function) is adapted from _Was That Really Me?_ by Naomi Quenk - which is basically all about inferior functions and dealing with stress - that's how she outlines inferior Fe in IxTPs.





> I also took your longer test twice, which I also liked, moreso than other tests. I got INTP as my most likely type both times. But I’m unsure if 53% is indicative of a strong preference... I’m curious how the percentage system works?


The percentage system for that one is.. basically, whenever you select an option, it gives a +1 to each type that would relate to.
So over the course of the whole thing, you wind up with more points in some types and less points in others.

To get 53% INTP means that you've selected 53% of options that correspond to INTP preferences, however I've decided to allocate them (dichotomy, 'functions', etc) - for that to be higher than other types, means you've obviously selected more 'INTP' responses than other types.

53% then, considering how many options had a third choice that doesn't allocate points anywhere (middle of the road), is a pretty solid preference for INTP.

When you see people returning higher percentages, like 80% INTP or something - this means they're relating more to the extreme versions of those 3 choice questions, so they're adding points onto say, introversion - which will therefore add points to INTP - that wouldn't be allocated at all, had they selected the middle of the road option.

So you could look at the whole thing as a 'scale' of sorts, where it shows you much you relate to each type - ISTP at 51% as the next one would then indicate you have stronger preferences for I over E, T over F and P over J, than you do for N over S - but, you still _have _a preference for N over S.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Turi said:


> It's not actually finished yet.
> Hoping to add a fair bit more soon.
> Still don't want to create a half hour quiz though, haha.


I got really bored and decided eh what the hell. And then I realized something: I think you might at times be confusing Se with Te (or xSxP with xTxJ), maybe Ti at times.

Examples:


> Do you put more trust, or faith, in:
> - Your inspiration and insights.
> - Your own experience and the facts, data and information you've accumulated.


I think you're trying to do N/S here (correct me if I'm wrong), but it feels like Thinking being confused with Sensing. It also seems like you're conflating perception with judging, since from what I've gathered you seem to think being N = arriving and trusting one's conclusions immediately. I disagree with that because perception is not judging, but okay.



> With regards to the 'big picture', do you generally:
> - Generally feel like you've got a grasp on it, preferring to work with the picture in your head, rather than seek out additional information to flesh out your understanding of it.
> - Seek out information to fill in the gaps, preferring to rely on facts and data you accumulate in order to develop a complete, bulletproof understanding of it.


Another one I think is N/S? When needed, I gather facts to help understand, or (dis)prove, my "picture," which seems very Te since it's my process of arriving at a conclusion. But I also don't go around delving into every minute detail most of the time. My general process is to make a hypothesis and "test" to see if it's correct, then move on once it's been sufficiently proven/disproven.



> Which of the following sounds most like you?
> - I want to know both the facts, and what they mean. I prefer to have the facts first, before moving to the meanings, though. I might get stuck on a fact when under pressure and can sometimes have difficulty seeing the bigger picture.
> - I like to go straight beyond the surface and read between the lines, so to speak. I might use metaphors or symbols to explain my views. I can sometimes appear like an olympic pole vaulter with regards to the assumtions I make, and I enjoy brainstorming.
> - I'm grounded in reality and facts. I interpret things literally and am careful about making inferences and assumptions. I begin with what I know is true, and have my facts in order before moving on.


This is hard for me to answer, as I'm a near-equal blend of 1 and 3 here. Maybe I'm just not understanding the difference well enough, but... Well, I don't really get stuck on facts too much, and I'm not particularly "grounded" in reality and facts; I do try to find the meaning or connections behind them if I'm interested, though I'm careful about forming a conclusion because my interpretation is often different from other's. 



> Which of the following sounds most like you?
> - I trust theory and believe it to be its own reality. I see most everything as fitting into a pattern, or theoretical context. I'm future oriented and don't focus on the present moment, or the past.
> - I learn best from direct hands-on experience. I'm careful not to generalise too much. I focus more on the present and the past, than on the future.
> - I've got a mild interest in theories that explain things that are important to me. I'm not likely to pursue theories in any great depth. I see theories as mostly.. explaining patterns, but I'm more interested in seeing how those patterns actually work.


I'm not sure what this is trying to measure, exactly, but the lack of "I like exploring theories but don't necessarily believe them all" is disconcerting. I picked #3 since it was the closest, but it doesn't really capture the depth I go into ideas/theories that I find interesting.



> Which of the following sounds most like you?
> - I feel I'm most creative when I'm under the pressure of a deadline. I find my mind working on an assigned task, even though nothing is on paper. I need to know just how late I can start, and still make the deadline.
> - I allow myself more than enough time to finish an activity. I work on multiple tasks easily, by starting ahead of time. I arrange my world so I don't have to deal with last-minute rushes.
> - I'm likely to find it hard to get started on a tast too far in advance. I find the pressure of a looming deadling to be a source of motivation. I work best when the deadline is close enough to cause a moderate amount of pressure.


These answers are a bit confusing to me (I can't tell which one is "procrastinate til I have 24 hours left"), and I don't think this question adds much... For example, a lot of mental disorders would skew this into many people answering the one they think causes the most stress, particularly ADHD, anxiety, and depression, and of course those are not type-related. 

Also, why:	


> Are you male or female?
> - Female
> - Male


Results:

* *





INTP - 48.72% Match
ISTP - 41.03% Match
INTJ - 39.47% Match
INFP - 38.46% Match
ENTP - 35.9% Match
ISTJ - 35.9% Match
ISFP - 33.33% Match




I'm really not a Ti user, let alone a Ti-dominant, but INxP as a dichotomy match is generally what I test as (even on the Official MBTI), yes.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm just responding to this post because I had a lot of similar ideas when I was taking the test.


Paradigm said:


> I got really bored and decided eh what the hell. And then I realized something: I think you might at times be confusing Se with Te (or xSxP with xTxJ), maybe Ti at times.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> I think you're trying to do N/S here (correct me if I'm wrong), but it feels like Thinking being confused with Sensing. It also seems like you're conflating perception with judging, since from what I've gathered you seem to think being N = arriving and trusting one's conclusions immediately. I disagree with that because perception is not judging, but okay.


This kind of trusting one's perception conclusively is incorporated into a lot of MBTI Ni descriptions, and it makes sense for NJs to relate this because they are J.

It also is one of the ways that Ni has been turned into a de facto J function for MBTI purposes, which makes sense when INxJs (Judgers) are supposed to be dominant in such a function. Why would we be describing Judgers as being dominant in Perceiving functions after all?


> Another one I think is N/S? When needed, I gather facts to help understand, or (dis)prove, my "picture," which seems very Te since it's my process of arriving at a conclusion. But I also don't go around delving into every minute detail most of the time. My general process is to make a hypothesis and "test" to see if it's correct, then move on once it's been sufficiently proven/disproven.


That particular question seems like there's at least some element of EJ (decisiveness and action) on one side versus IP (indecisiveness and introspection) on the other side. Judgers, in general, make early decisions and thus worry less about leaving options open to accommodate extra information. Extraverts are also just faster moving in general and not as worried about forming full introspective pictures of things.


> These answers are a bit confusing to me (I can't tell which one is "procrastinate til I have 24 hours left"), and I don't think this question adds much... For example, a lot of mental disorders would skew this into many people answering the one they think causes the most stress, particularly ADHD, anxiety, and depression, and of course those are not type-related.


Seems like much more of a Perceiving attitude on your end, however your critique of the test seems right as the first option doesn't accommodate your preference of strong but not deadly procrastination.


> I'm really not a Ti user, let alone a Ti-dominant, but INxP as a dichotomy match is generally what I test as (even on the Official MBTI), yes.


I never understood the practice of using MBTI types to describe a type that means something that isn't MBTI, but seems like you know your MBTI and Turi's test gave you a good result at least.


----------



## phthalocyanine (Jun 27, 2016)

I got ENFP. So ... close? Kinda?

But I found the questions to be be full of unnecessary detail. Each of the first batch of questions paints a highly specific picture of an individual's behaviour and I found that none of them quite resonated with me. Frankly it reminded me of being 13 and taking some "Which HP House are you?" quiz and you get options like "I am extremely book smart and love to study. I love ravens and the colour blue. My friends think I am a know-it-all." Idk. Got that vibe.

I wonder if part of the appeal of MBTI quizzes and results are the questions and descriptors that are vague enough to suit a large swathe of people yet specific enough to accurately describe their behaviour. Probably hard to strike that balance.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Ocean Helm said:


> This kind of trusting one's perception conclusively is incorporated into a lot of MBTI Ni descriptions, and it makes sense for NJs to relate this because they are J.


Ehhh, I don't agree. Introverted perception isn't doing anything except taking in information and maybe making tentative hypotheses, but they don't _conclude _anything. I experience dominant Ni as being a sort of sponge with everything, imposing my own analogies on situations to understand, constantly thinking ahead, etc. (You could argue this is Se, but they're intertwined, Se feeds Ni. And no way am I an Se-dominant.) My natural inclination is to not decide on things, or to make a "decision" that could easily change due to circumstances or education. 

People who lead with judging functions, even introverted judging (Ti/Fi), of course they're perceiving because everyone does, but their natural inclination is to decide on things. In Ji-Pe, supposedly the extroverted perceiving makes them "more adaptable" to the environment, but they're less adaptable in regards to their inner decisions - unless they're relatively mature. Pi-Je is less adaptable to things that are in the environment - "Why are you messing with the plan? Stick to the plan!" - but more adaptable regarding inner perceptions.



> It also is one of the ways that Ni has been turned into a de facto J function for MBTI purposes, which makes sense when INxJs (Judgers) are supposed to be dominant in such a function. Why would we be describing Judgers as being dominant in Perceiving functions after all?


This is where I disagree the most with MBTI's way of labeling. I don't agree with MB's insistence that introverted dominant perceivers are judgers and vice versa. That is, I think IxxJs are truly dominant perceivers and IxxPs are dominant judgers, even though I understand why MB decided to slap the opposite J/P on them. 

So yeah, I have different ideas of some MBTI definitions which tend to skew towards Socionics in a way, but Socionics as a whole is a bit too tryhard for me at the same time, so I'm in a weird middle place of "this is getting tedious, my way works good enough, let's just move on."



> Seems like much more of a Perceiving attitude on your end, however your critique of the test seems right as the first option doesn't accommodate your preference of strong but not deadly procrastination.


I have pretty bad ADHD and depression, so my Perception dichotomy tends to test as off the charts. Where it "counts," I value/prefer/use Te - but you wouldn't see that in me at first glance, especially if you were some stranger. 



> I never understood the practice of using MBTI types to describe a type that means something that isn't MBTI, but seems like you know your MBTI and Turi's test gave you a good result at least.


I don't understand what that first sentence means. But thanks. Turi's test is one of two which had INTJ in the top 3, so that's something.
Edit: Oh, are you complaining about my "combining" functions with dichotomies? I wasn't as much as you might be assuming; I was saying I test as, and even agree with being, INTP in dichotomies, but if one translated it into functions then I'm not a Ti-dominant. It's extremely common parlance to use the type abbreviations to signify functions (ie, saying IxTP to mean Ti-dom), so getting annoyed at it seems... tiring.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

I got ESFJ the first time, ENFP on the second.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

So, initial inferior function quiz gave me ENFP.

Extended quiz gave me:INTP
46.15% Match
INFP
43.59% Match
ISTP
41.03% Match
INFJ
38.46% Match
INTJ
36.84% Match​ 
Word preference quiz gave me:INFJ
70.37% Match
INTJ
66.67% Match
ISFJ
66.67% Match
ISTJ
62.96% Match
INFP
55.56% Match​ 
I'm inclined to agree with @Paradigm about the limitations of the approach.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

INTJ :redcard:


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Esfj


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

itcal said:


> INTJ :redcard:


This result makes perfect sense if you're an ENTP, to be honest.
Inferior Sensing, then you select the thinking option.
I mean there's only two types you can return from that, INTJ or ENTP.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Turi - I'd just like to draw your attention to the points Paradigm raised which I think are very relevant for discussing the quiz.


Paradigm said:


> I got really bored and decided eh what the hell. And then I realized something: I think you might at times be confusing Se with Te (or xSxP with xTxJ), maybe Ti at times.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

INFJ

"I become obsessive about facts and details in the real world. I try to control my environment. I get self-centered and self-indulgent. I overeat.. I binge drink, or binge watch shows etc.. anything to escape reality.. I distrust reality, and get suspicious of people.."

This is the only one that resonates with me. Especially the drinking part. When I'm under a lot of pressure my first thought is always to get drinks. I'm not happy about it but that's it.

For the second question I'm not sure. But this latter part _"On the flipside, I can possess a poor understanding of myself and others, I can get caught up in subpar one-sided relationships, and I can be very resistant to the influence of others and society as a whole"_ is more typically me than this: "I can possess poor judgment and planning skills, an inability to set solid goals and actually achieve them, and I can be quite indifferent and dispassionate with regards to emotions."

I mean I can be quite indifferent and dispassionate with regards to emotions but I was caught up in one-sided relationships like a dozen times. This is so specific that I had to go for it.


----------



## Glop (Oct 9, 2017)

ENTP? I wish. ENTPs are my favorite.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

lol the words changed 

(or was sagacious always there)

INFP 57.14% 
ISFP 53.57% 
INTP 53.57% 
INFJ 53.57% 
ISTP 50% 
INTJ 50%


----------

